# Orijen Regional Red for puppies?



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this bad for a 4-5 month old pup? I want to go grain and chicken free and do not have a lot of options. Any other options? Thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Calciums a little high for a puppy at 1.8%. It's not quite as high as TOTW or wellness, but still a little high for my comfort if this was my puppy. I guess it's just a judgement call.

Is there a reason you have to go grain and chicken free? Allergy issues?

The Orijen 6 fish is chicken and grain free and lower in calcium if you want to give that a shot.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

She itches and I want to tackle both grain free and chicken free at the same time... Right now, I will be mixing the Orijen Red with the Blue Buffalo LBP, which I have been using, 50/50 for a week or so before I go 100% Orijen. I only purchased the 15lb bag to give it a try...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck finding what the problem is. Keep in mind that itching can be caused by a lot of other issues besides food... environmental allergies, skin issues, etc. Lucy gets extremely itchy when the pollen comes out in the spring, so just keep that in mind.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Good luck finding what the problem is. Keep in mind that itching can be caused by a lot of other issues besides food... environmental allergies, skin issues, etc. Lucy gets extremely itchy when the pollen comes out in the spring, so just keep that in mind.


 
I was considering the Orijen Large Puppy formula, but went with Acana Wild Pairie mix. It has the right amount of Calcium/Phospherous numbers and I can use it with my other adult dogs. Acana is made by the same producers of Orijen, just a lower price point.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

I may just try Solid Gold Wolf Cub, which is Bison and Salmon. It is not totally grain free but I may just tackle the Chicken free issue first. Solid Gold says they use allergenic free grains. LOL...

My vet thinks its allergy related, so who knows... Either way, she is going to get a good dog food. Nuts, I hate wasting the Orijen Red I purchased today. That stuff was $50 for 15lbs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Junofan said:


> My vet thinks its allergy related, so who knows... Either way, she is going to get a good dog food. Nuts, I hate wasting the Orijen Red I purchased today. That stuff was $50 for 15lbs.


You can't return it?


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You can't return it?


Already opened the Orijen for todays lunch feeding. Nuts. She did like it mixed in with her remaining BB LBP. 

I only have a few days of BB LBP left and will use that up mixed with the Orijen Red. I will then replace the Blue Buffalo with the Solid Gold Wolf Cub mixed with the remaining Orijen Red until the Orijen is gone. Then will try 100% Solid Gold.

Are you confused yet? LOL.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Might call the place you bought it from. Most of the places I've bought food from will give you a store credit if you return an opened bag.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Junofan said:


> I may just try Solid Gold Wolf Cub, which is Bison and Salmon. It is not totally grain free but I may just tackle the Chicken free issue first. Solid Gold says they use allergenic free grains. LOL...
> 
> My vet thinks its allergy related, so who knows... Either way, she is going to get a good dog food. Nuts, I hate wasting the Orijen Red I purchased today. That stuff was $50 for 15lbs.


 
Just an FYI...my pup HATED Solid Gold. I didn't even use it for a week, gave the bag to my neighbor, and bought Orijen. I did not use the Regional Red. I went with the standard Orijen adult formula. The analysis is the same as the LBP but it is cheaper.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My favorite grain free food is Acana Provincial. I would steer clear of Ranchlands and Grasslands formulas for a growing puppy because of the calcium/phosphorus ratio, but the Pacifica and particularly the Wild Prairie formulas should be fine.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

jaggirl47 said:


> Just an FYI...my pup HATED Solid Gold. I didn't even use it for a week, gave the bag to my neighbor, and bought Orijen. I did not use the Regional Red. I went with the standard Orijen adult formula. The analysis is the same as the LBP but it is cheaper.


Thanks. Good to know about the Orijen Adult formula. After i go throught the current food I will consider just going with OAF... Wait, it has chicken... Nope.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

She has a loose stool with a mix of BB and Orijen Red. I wish I knew if it is the chicken or grain that is causing the itching. I did notice that she does not look bloated like she did when I only fed her BB LBP...

Probably going to just go straight to Solid Gold Wolf Cub tomorrow.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was on Orijen puppy and when the Red came out I got a small bag of it to mix it. He loved it but it was so rich it gave him loose stools at first too.


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Stosh was on Orijen puppy and when the Red came out I got a small bag of it to mix it. He loved it but it was so rich it gave him loose stools at first too.[/QUO
> 
> She loves Red... How long did it take for the stools to get better? Thanks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A week or two from what I remember. I've seen several posts from people that said their dog couldn't ever handle the rich protein in the Red. When he was older I switched him to TOTW- he likes it even better than the Orijen


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought some Acana pacifica from the feed store and was trying to transition for over 30 days. It wasn't working, so I called the feed store to find out if I could return it and they said they would take care of it. Got my full refund by returning a half used bag. 

A good feed/pet store usually accepts returns if it doesn't work for your dog.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella, 5 months on the 21st has been on the Orijen Red now for almost a month, slowly mixing it in with her other food, now its pure Orijen Red, yes her poops chnaged consistancy at first from her other nice firm sausage type to still firmish ones now, she loves the food, we even use it as treats, we do not feed her alot only around 2 cups aday as we supplement her diet with other stuff, like brown rice and chopped meet, veggies etc... so here we love it, and yes it is very pricey I think we paid about 68euro a bag!!!:wild:
I was just glad to find a nice premium type food here in Germany!
(I think her poop smells better, if thats possible on this product!)
Good luck with what ever you decide, maybe keep the bag for treats!!!


----------



## Junofan (Feb 25, 2011)

I dropped the bag of Blue Buffalo and decided not to use it.

Today for lunch she got 50% Orijen Red and 50% Solid Gold Wolf Cub and she ate it like crazy. Wow. Must be the Bison and Salmon. LOL. 

Her Poop after lunch was pretty firm so maybe she was getting used too the richer O Red. I think I will be doing this 50/50 for a few weeks to see how it goes. After the bag of Red is gone, I may just stay with the Solid Gold. I like the idea of her being off the chicken... Itching has also gotten better so that helps.


----------

